# Patience payed off!



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I had an 800 yard stock to within 80yds of 3 bucks bedded and had to sit there for 3 hours waiting for them to get up and feed the buck I took fed to 65yds and I let an arrow fly! Then the rain moved I right after and washed away any blood so the search was on, we walked past him 3 times before we found him piled up under a log!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great Buck!! I'm pretty sure me being a little impatient cost me a chance or two this past weekend. That is a great looking deer.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

What a gorgeous deer! I'd like to have that one on the wall.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Good looking deer.

There is NO way I could have waited 3 hours... I have a hard enough time sitting for 3 minutes.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great buck congrats


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

chalk one up to the g5 Prime! nice job!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Good buck! Congrats!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I hunted hard to put this buck down!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats a dang nice buck and impressive hunting. Good job man.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice buck... But I gotta give ya a little crap...

Where's the tag?


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

He is a central Utah general tag buck, not to be to specific.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice buck! Congrates on a successful hunt!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats but ummm yeh not seeing the tag either lol


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe he tagged a hind quarter...after all, that is the largest portion of the animal after it is quartered.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I misunderstood the tag part, I wasn't about to cut off my boot laces in that canyon! It was cut and in my wallet so I didn't loose it! How come nobody asked about the proof of sex on the meat? Lol


----------

